# Who will play for the '05 MLB title?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

World Series Predictions?

AL - Yankees, Red Sox, Angels, White Sox
NL - Braves, Cardinals, Padres, Astros.

My guess is Atlanta v. New York. My two least favorite teams, I think the Braves will win. But I have a soft spot for poor Joe Torre, working for that arse Steinbrenner and having to put up with all the hype, and so on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not a huge baseball fan but I usaully watch the WS. I would love to see my Yanks vs the Braves with the Yanks taking it in game 7.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Angels vs. Cardinals


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I am with Ken, Angels and Cards with Cards to win it all.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Angels and Cards, gotta root for Erstad!!!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Yanks vs. cards Yankees win in 6


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Twins vs Cubs
Twins in 6

:huh: Oh crap guess I'm going to have to wait another year.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Is nobody an Astros fan? Go 'stros. I think the NL will play out about like last year. Astros will get by the Braves but the Cardinals are too tough. AL is a toss up in my book. Once agian, go Astros.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Padres sweep through the playoffs. The NL West was by far, and I mean far one of the best divisions this year and for all time for that matter.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I will go Astros v. Angels.

Gotta go with pitching this time of year. Unless the Yanks average 6 runs a game, they won't hold off the Angels. The Whitesox also have a great staff (that admittedly struggled down the stretch) but I can't in good conscience pick them to win their divisional, even if they spanked Boston today.

The NL race is wide open, I would love to see the padres make the world series but I think the Stro's starting arms will essentially shutdown hitting in the playoffs.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Good one 870.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well my dream of a NL West title went out the door. Now everyone will forget about the miraculous year that whole division had.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My 2 picks are still in there....Great to see the high money teams bite the dust.....no Yankees,Red Sox,or Braves.

I'm sure the TV networks aren't to happy!!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Definately great to see the yanks and bosox kicked out right away. I'm hoping for a White Sox and Cardinal WS and a Cardinal sweep so the white sox fans can feel some pain.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Me - wrong on both fronts.

No Braves, No Yanks. All the happier.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

What no love on here for the ND boy.

Go LA Angels of Anahiem.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks to be a Sox v. Stros series. Man do I wish devastation upon the windy city pansies. Both teams starting pitching is lights out, if nothing else it should provide for some good games.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

the Cards aren't out yet!!!!!

Wow...what a game last night. :beer:

Great game to watch if you don't care who wins. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

AL - White Sox 
NL - Astros

Champs - White Sox


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Golic put out a good theory last week on Mike & Mike on ESPN Radio.

It has to be a Whitesox v. Cardinals series, to further frustrate the cursed Cubs and their fans.

In 2003, the Cubs would have beat Florida if not for Bartman and his reaching-out of a foul-ball that was catchable.

In 2004, the Cubs had to sit idly by and watch as Boston broke its curse, and became world champs, leaving the Cubs the only team to be truly "cursed" anymore.

Now in 2005, the southsiders (Sox) whom all true Cubs fans hate, and the Cardinals - the Cubs' NL archrival - may play for the title, if Houston can't close the door. Thus showing the Cubs that they are perennial losers for all time. Further rubbing salt in the wound.

Its all about ticking the Cubs off. Oh Kismet, thou art a cruel mistress.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope the White Sox get canned big time, Swept would be nice!!!


----------

